# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn bij borstkast

## Rick1987

Hey allemaal,

Ik loop al een aantal jaren met een rare klacht.
Op een willekeurig moment krijg ik een nare steek op mn borst, ongeveer thv mn 10e rib(ben). Het is niet ondraaglijk, maar het is zeker ook niet prettig. Deze pijn kan ik dan heviger maken door op een verbinding te drukken van mn rib-borstbeen. (Als ik dit gedaan heb blijft het even beurs aanvoelen, maar gaat dan weer weg,) Als ik dit niet doe, dan verdwijnt de pijn ook weer vanzelf.

Het is een klacht die zeer sporadisch optreed, en vaak ook in rust.
Mijn eigen HA denkt dat het een vorm van overbelasting is, omdat ik met gewichten train.
Zelf heb ik ook even gezocht op internet en hetgeen wat het meeste er op lijkt is het Syndroom van Tietze. 

Kan iemand, met wat medische kennis dit bevestigen of iets anders erover vertellen?

Groeten Rick

----------

